# Posting links for newly registered members



## Frederick Russ (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been getting a lot of email from newly registered folks that they cannot post links on their initial posts. Andre developed this in response to spam continuing to be posted on VI. Our apologies for the inconvenience. The invitation however is to have new members participate in discussions rather than posting links and pics in their very first post. After the system realizes that you're not a spam bot, the limitation is automatically lifted.


----------



## Jojilicus (Jun 14, 2016)

About how long does this take?

-Joseph


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Joseph, welcome to VI-Control!

You need to have a minimum of 1 posts, responses, any interaction within the community, basically.

Hope this helps,

Andre


----------



## 123creative (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you for helpful information


----------



## TTU (May 16, 2017)

Good information. Is it okay to post links about soundware products to spread the word about new releases?


----------



## creativeforge (May 16, 2017)

TTU said:


> Good information. Is it okay to post links about soundware products to spread the word about new releases?



Where you post would depend if you are a developer, then you would post in Commercial Announcements: http://vi-control.net/community/forums/commercial-announcements.63/

If you have affiliate links, post in Affiliate/Reseller Deals: http://vi-control.net/community/forums/resellers-affiliates-deals.138/

Everyone is required to disclose if they are remunerated for the reviews or news they post. Using thed proper forum eliminates a lot of the confusion.

Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## Gerry (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi there! I'm glad I found this thread, which explained why my first ever post wasn't accepted. I'm now replying here to help get my three initial posts out of the way. Thanks!


----------



## navs (Jan 21, 2021)

I should have read this before DMing Andre. The error mentions to contact "creativeforge". Would it be possible to mention that "New members can PM only after N messages?" in the error message instead? Thanks.


----------

